# Epic Puff Puffing



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

LOL was way way over the top.

We had some puff puff passes that had to set some kind of record.

Others can chime ...in here are some of the cigars I can remember...

Dunhill Cabinetta
Dunhill Malecon
Dunhill Mohito
Davidoff Margauex
Davidoff 5000
Davidoff Latour
Davidoff mouton Rothchild
Club Epicure
Festival Mareva
Monte # 2 Dunhill
Punch Nectare
93 Sig III
Ramon Allones Private Stock
SLR Series B
Partagas 150
Partagas PSD4 from the 80's
Partagas PE Petite Tubos
Partagas 91 Lusi
RYJ Clemenceau

Bruce is the Man!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Damn, that does sound epic!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

That truely is a Puff, Puff Pass of epic proportions! I thought 5 or 6 sticks going around was memorable. I wish I could have made to LOLH, if for nothing else than that (I'm sure the auctions were out of my league). Such fine sticks to die a fiery hot-boxxed death....
Bruce is the MAN!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

also a 
95 Punch Punch and
88 Punch Punch
98 Funidores

simply amazing stuff, things I never thought I would taste

thanks again to all involved

also, what was that first mystery stick from kerry? I never heard


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

amazing. sorry I missed out maybe next time


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Those smokes aren't half bad!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> LOL was way way over the top.
> 
> We had some puff puff passes that had to set some kind of record.
> 
> ...


Klugs-

How many people were involved?

SB


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SilvrBck said:


> Klugs-
> 
> How many people were involved?
> 
> SB


Varied... between 4 and 15 depending.

Forgot the:

1933 Flor De Lioses
70's Boli tubos # 1
70's RYJ PC
88 Cohiba Corona


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sounds amazing!!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Varied... between 4 and 15 depending.


Insane. :dr


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Um...wow.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Forgot the 1994. :dr


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

That list sounds ok...but no 1492 or Don Candido. :r


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Varied... between 4 and 15 depending.
> 
> Forgot the:
> 
> ...


How could you forget the Cohiba Corona. One of the cigars MRN has not smoked. LOL


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes...epic is right! Dave, myself, Bruce5, and my friend Bob (Budman on CW) sat down Thursday night after going to my favorite steakhouse (Annie Gunn's in Chesterfield, MO) and started things off right. It was a perfect PPP which included the 80's Punch Nectares No. 2 JJ Fox, RA Private Stock, and Cabinetta. The two most "unique" cigars of the long weekend were the Nectares and RA Private Stock. Funny, the Cabinetta seemed "pale" when compared with those two (although it was still damn good).


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sir Winston said:


> How could you forget the Cohiba Corona. One of the cigars MRN has not smoked. LOL


I smoked an '88 Cohiba Corona on Friday...very good cigar that I really enjoyed!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is some list.

You guys did some real smoking of an epic nature. 

Great cigars and it sounds like a great time.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

you also forgot the Por Larranaga Coronas


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Just keep rubbing it in guys....... .......:r 

Wish I could have stayed. Gives me something to look foward to next year.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome list guys. Whenever you boys get together its always entertaining to read what was smoked in the PPP's. I'm surprised there were no "Combo" smokes going on... you know ala Longo/Joyita 


Good going guys!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Bruce said:


> you also forgot the Por Larranaga Coronas


Dang "mystery cigars"  ...that was an amazing PPP. Never forgotten, definitely enjoyed. Thanks to Bruce, Dave, Andy, Kerry, Tom, Skip, Barry, and anyone else who put something in that got lost in the shuffle. Us neophytes can only sit back and enjoy these experiences, simply incredible!!!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Awesome list guys. Whenever you boys get together its always entertaining to read what was smoked in the PPP's. I'm surprised there were no "Combo" smokes going on... you know ala Longo/Joyita
> 
> Good going guys!


This was going around, too.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce just sat there and smoked one.  Greedy hoarding bastage.

I think i was hoarding a nectare at the time.



Sir Winston said:


> That list sounds ok...but no 1492 or Don Candido. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

drevim said:


> This was going around, too.


Sweet!!! Did anyone try the Festival Mareva/Club Epicur combo? A couple of us guys tried it in Vegas and it was interesting to say the least. Didn't go as well as the Joyita/Longo but was still awesome nonetheless.

I also think that Gerry, Gabe, and I tried the Dunhill Mojito/Davidoff 5000 combo which was killer as well.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Forgot the 1994. :dr


I wonder why...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

dadof3illinois said:


> Just keep rubbing it in guys....... .......:r
> 
> Wish I could have stayed. Gives me something to look foward to next year.


:tpd: I'm going to start saving up now so I can do this right next time around.

~d.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The smokes in the P-P-P were truly incredible...but what made the P-P-P epic for me was the company. What an incredible bunch of people.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

drevim said:


> Us neophytes can only sit back and enjoy these experiences, simply incredible!!!!


:tpd:



icehog3 said:


> The smokes in the P-P-P were truly incredible...but what made the P-P-P epic for me was the company. What an incredible bunch of people.


:tpd: And not to mention that Tom can be pretty entertaining 

My lips looked like Angolina Jolie's on Sunday :r


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds like a blast. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> :tpd: I'm going to start saving up now so I can do this right next time around.
> 
> ~d.


Well Darrell, at least your lighter attended!:r

Thanks to Dave for letting us stink up his room and letting me have a hit off of the Nectare! Damn, I really love those!

It was a great time!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm not gonna see a lineup like that in my lifetime, let alone at one HERF! Sounds like it was a blast.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

damn near electrocuted myself with the giant puddle of drool on my keyboard.

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RenoB said:


> :tpd:
> 
> :tpd: And not to mention that Tom can be pretty entertaining
> 
> My lips looked like Angolina Jolie's on Sunday :r


Dat's cuz you was sucking on dem gars like she... well you know.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Dat's cuz you was sucking on dem gars like she... well you know.


Well, maybe. But it seemed many times the gars came to me they were so hotboxed I either wanted to let 'em cool down before hittin' 'em or just pass 'em on without hittin' 'em.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

RenoB said:


> Well, maybe. But it seemed many times the gars came to me they were so hotboxed I either wanted to let 'em cool down before hittin' 'em or just pass 'em on without hittin' 'em.


or watch mr.c go back and forth all night bastage :c


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mr.c said:


> or watch mr.c go back and forth all night bastage :c


Got to smoke some classic cigars AND get some excercise Joe!! :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

mr.c said:


> or watch mr.c go back and forth all night bastage :c


Hey, I _said _thank you!!!! 

Plus, I was all comfy in my chair.

Thanks Joe!!!!


----------

